# Rikon 2HP Dust Collector with Jet Vortex Cone



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Chris-You'd be doing yourself a favor if you were to put a cyclone or Thein baffle in between the machines and your DC. I did that almost two years ago, and haven't had to empty the plastic bag since.


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

Good review Chris! Thanks for taking the time.

I second the use of some sort of a separator. I have a 30 G trash can with a Thein style lid and I just have to pop off the lid to unload. I do that every month or so. I've yet to empty the DC bag. But more importantly, if you suck up something hard (like a chunk of wood) it could damage the impeller. I'm happy to take the pressure/air flow loss as cheap insurance.

My current DC is an older 1.5 HP Griz (which looks a LOT like the rikon/HF) and I'm thinking of moving up a bit. This review helps a lot. Lots of people have had good luck with the HF DC but your experience isn't surprising at all. HF is pretty hit or miss. I think it would be good for you to post a separate review of the HF DC as people considering it might not look at your review.


----------



## chrisworker (Aug 4, 2014)

The Dane and Philba, thanks for the input. My only problem with using a trash can is disposing of the chips in it. I would still have to bag whatever is left in the trash can whereas I can just grab the bag off at the dust collector and tape it shut and throw a new one on. I go through about 2 bags a month at about $1.50 a piece.


----------



## misterbig (Oct 22, 2013)

Could u not just put a bag in the can.

M


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> Could u not just put a bag in the can.


Not without a framework inside the bag or some way to counter the air pressure. With just a bag, the DC would suck it toot sweet.


----------



## philba (Aug 23, 2014)

It takes about 5 minutes to empty the can into a garbage bag. But it gives me an opportunity to work through my international curse vocabulary. I start in German, then Thai, then Spanish, and finally English. Heck, I know it needs emptying right now… But, it's a small consolation to not having to replace the impeller.


----------



## misterbig (Oct 22, 2013)

http://www.woodmagazine.com/woodworking-tips/techniques/dust-collection/top-dust-collection-tips/?catref=wd131&page=2

Lots of good ideas on this here on the site. Wood magazine recommends 2"x4" welded fencing. But one guy below uses a scrap section of Formica.

Just offering ideas…..



> Could u not just put a bag in the can.
> 
> Not without a framework inside the bag or some way to counter the air pressure. With just a bag, the DC would suck it toot sweet.
> 
> - TheDane


----------



## chrisworker (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for the link mbig. I will look at it. Philba, I tried the trash can method once and I cursed as well, but only in english. The reason is when I turned the trash can over to dump, the garbage bag slipped off the back end and more than half of the chips and dust went everywhere on the floor and created a fun dust cloud in my shop.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Hmmm … I just pull the trash can out on the driveway, pull a big trash bag over the can, and tip the can.

My trash can is on wheels, and I have a roll-up garage door in the shop so it is pretty easy for me to manage.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

I like the Thein Cyclone\Separator design for three reasons: Inexpensive to build, takes up very little space, and is extremely effective. Keeping debris out of the impellers is icing on the cake.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

My HF collector came with that cone. Is the Rikon just open in that area? My Thein separator works life a champ, and I have room to spread the chips in the garden or let mother nature take car of them.


----------

